
Maillardet's automaton - te
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maillardet%27s_automaton
======
te
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7oSFNKIlaM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7oSFNKIlaM)

